# GG is coming this week



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nash wins.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> nash wins.


Courtside??


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

nash wins?

Is he going up against competition then?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Once again.....not enough info posted. Please add more!!!!!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I just heard about it on courtside


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Cimalee can you elaborate?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

just GG is coming in this week and aaron miles


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

At first glance at this post i though Gordan Giricek was coming to Portland by next week, due to all the Portland and Utah rumors. But I guess you mean Gerald Green. Well wasn't Green suppose to work out with us anyways but Nash told him that he didn't have to bother coming in since he didn't want to workout with other players. Could this be a sign that Green has agreed to workout against competition for Portland.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

This is ridiculous . . . Who or what the heck is GG? If you're going to bother starting a thread, why not start one that is intelligible? It's really not that hard to do.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> This is ridiculous . . . Who or what the heck is GG? If you're going to bother starting a thread, why not start one that is intelligible? It's really not that hard to do.


Someone didn't have their Orange Mochacchino this morning.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Cimalee can you elaborate?



Nash just said Gerald Green and Deron Williams are coming out for workouts this week


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I think this is huge in 2 ways. One, Gerald Green is again on our radar assuming he does a better than average job at the workouts, which I suspect he will. Two, this increases the value of our draft pick even more now that the guy we supposedly want is obeying our private workout instructions. After the workout is complete, teams will probably thinking we will be taking Green, which means they would be up to offering more for the pick.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> This is ridiculous . . . Who or what the heck is GG? If you're going to bother starting a thread, why not start one that is intelligible? It's really not that hard to do.


Is it really that tough to figure out that it's Gerald Green? I mean really? Don't you have something better to complain about? Like Trasheed Wallace and his boneheaded play?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> nash wins.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1012



> Portland GM John Nash eventually decided to cave in and let Green work out by himself as he could not afford to pass on taking a look at what the 19 year stud has to offer.


Green wins...:rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Cimalee can you elaborate?



 Gordan Giricek? :groucho:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

we wins. 

the idea that we wouldn't draft a guy because he won't do the workout we want him to never really made much sense. it'd be nice to get what we want, but life goes on. 

for a few months, the high draft picks have all the power. try to remember, though, that for the following three years it's the team that has all the leverage. 

right now they are the hot little teen nymphs that everybody wants to date. it won't be long, though, until we are the alcoholic meth lab running wife beaters who make them rue the day they signed their rookie deal. 

hmmmm. maybe not the best analogy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Scinos said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1012


Thanks for the link. I heard it on CMN tonight, but there were no details that I heard. This helps flesh it in. (If true, of course  .)

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Cool, Nash made his point. Now, he can get back to business.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good move by Nash... I cant wait to read reviews of his workout.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Does anyone have any real data on how Green did in high school? I did search and found a couple of games back in December.

Game 1: 20 pts, 2/5 3pt, 7 reb, 3 assist, 2 blk
Game 2: 27 pts, 3/3 3pt, 6 reb, 0 assist, 1 blk

It looks like his three point shooting is legit, but was wondering if his reported 33 pt, 12 reb, 7 assist, 7 block, 60% 3pt numbers were correct. He looks way off of the rebound and assist numbers here. It wouldn't change much in my mind, but I liked the idea of 7 assists/game rather than 1.5.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep... I thought I read somewhere that there were questions on some of his stats. With the two games you just listed... it would be very hard for him to average the numbers he is supposed to have.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Does anyone have any real data on how Green did in high school? I did search and found a couple of games back in December.
> 
> Game 1: 20 pts, 2/5 3pt, 7 reb, 3 assist, 2 blk
> Game 2: 27 pts, 3/3 3pt, 6 reb, 0 assist, 1 blk
> ...


I like the idea of being able to shoot even 45% from the floor, and hell, 40% from 3's far more than huge assist #'s.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> I like the idea of being able to shoot even 45% from the floor, and hell, 40% from 3's far more than huge assist #'s.


Agreed. I was looking for his stats because I wanted to try and confirm the 60% from 3pt. Early in the season and he was 50% for two games. Looks real to me. I should note that his assist might have increased later as the team came together. The game where he had three assists, he lead the team with two others having only one each.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Paxil said:


> Reep... I thought I read somewhere that there were questions on some of his stats. With the two games you just listed... it would be very hard for him to average the numbers he is supposed to have.


I think those numbers are legit. 

http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/thisyear05_boysbio.htm

GERALD GREEN
Gulf Shores Academy - Houston, TX 
Hometown: Houston, TX
Height: 6’8 - Weight: 200 - Position: Guard/Forward 
*PPG 33.0 - RPG 12.0 - APG 7.0*
College: Oklahoma State 

Gerald is one of the best shooters in the 2005 class. He uses his height and athleticism to get his shot off at will. Lethal from three-point range, Gerald can also put the ball on the floor and get to the basket. He possesses a solid mid-range jumper, which will make him a force at the next level. Gerald is active on the defensive end, using his athleticism to create steals and block shots. He has drawn favorable comparisons to NBA star Kobe Bryant. *As a junior he averaged 28 points, 13 rebounds and an incredible six blocked shots.* Gerald will play for Eddie Sutton at Oklahoma State next season.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Reep said:


> Agreed. I was looking for his stats because I wanted to try and confirm the 60% from 3pt. Early in the season and he was 50% for two games. Looks real to me. I should note that his assist might have increased later as the team came together. The game where he had three assists, he lead the team with two others having only one each.


I tried looking for his season stats last week, also in an effort to confirm that he really shot 60% from 3pt. I dug around online for about an hour and didn't find anything other that his stats from the recent high school all-star games.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Apparently, it was reported on 1080 that Green wanted to do the full contact workouts. He is a really competitive kid and was dissapointed when he didnt get to workout with other guys. Someone above him told him that he can only do solo workouts.

I don't know how true this is as I didn't hear it first hand (someone posted about it on another site), but good news if it is. Also could be being leaked by his agent so that he looks better.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

There was an article in RealGM that stated that Green's high school statistics were not all that great. I'm not sure how they came to that conclusion, but that is what they said. I think they compared him to Jonathan Bender. Personally I'm not sold on him. As far as 60% shooting from the 3 pt line? Until I see confirmation I don't believe it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I spent some time looking for info on Green's games at Gulf Shore. I found some info on the school.

38 students, including only 16 males, between grades of 7 and 12. That makes my graduating class of 30ish look massive.

I also found info that stated he repeated the 11th grade when he transferred to Gulf Shore (that explains why he's older than most other kids in his class).

Also, I found a story about a game where Adams, a senior at Gulf Shores, outplayed Green in a triple-OT loss to Aundray Blatche-led South Kent team.

He was also the NACA player of the year (although his team didn't make the Division I finals).

It seems unlikely that McDonald's would have bad stats, but he must've really had some good games in terms of blocks and assists to get those numbers for his season.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> Apparently, it was reported on 1080 that Green wanted to do the full contact workouts. He is a really competitive kid and was dissapointed when he didnt get to workout with other guys. Someone above him told him that he can only do solo workouts.
> 
> I don't know how true this is as I didn't hear it first hand (someone posted about it on another site), but good news if it is. Also could be being leaked by his agent so that he looks better.


I read a quote from Green this morning somewhere where he stated that he wants to workout against others, but his agent says no. So he is following his agents advice. It's really easy to say that he wants to compete, when isn't going to have to back it up. He did sound sincere though and at least he said something. 

I still say we should bring in new assistant coach Pippen to help in the workout.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Reep said:


> I still say we should bring in new assistant coach Pippen to help in the workout.


i thought i read a rumor or article about Phil that he was going to get Pip for his assistant. 
was it Crapzono's article on "Uncle Wes"?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> i thought i read a rumor or article about Phil that he was going to get Pip for his assistant.
> was it Crapzono's article on "Uncle Wes"?


Yeah, Scottie will likely end up with Phil, but I wish he could end up with us (and work out Green properly).


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Reep said:


> Yeah, Scottie will likely end up with Phil, but I wish he could end up with us (and work out Green properly).


just one more reason that i hate L.A.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> just one more reason that i hate L.A.


Well try living down here. The whole place is infested with Laker fans.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Reep said:


> Well try living down here. The whole place is infested with Laker fans.


no wonder every one wears sunglasses all the time, what with all that gold and purple. i was for certain that those folks where wearing them to be smug...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Someone around here made up a rumor that Green shot 60% from 3's in high school and everybody ran with it....I have yet to see any kind of proof of him doing so....anybody have any proof...?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Someone around here made up a rumor that Green shot 60% from 3's in high school and everybody ran with it....I have yet to see any kind of proof of him doing so....anybody have any proof...?


The 60% was in print media somewhere. But it may have been on the draft sites. It wasn't just from this board.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's some confirmation dug up on nba.com



> 2005 Postseason All-Star Games: Scored a game-high 24 points on 8-for-12 shooting, including 6-for-9 from behind the arc, in the McDonald’s High School All-America Game. Also won the McDonald’s Slam Dunk Contest. Scored 17 points in the 2005 Roundball Classic, making *4-of-7 three-pointers*.
> 
> Senior (2004-05): Averaged 33.0 points, 12.0 rebounds and 7.0 assists.
> 
> Junior (2003-04): Averaged 28.8 points, 13.0 rebounds and 6.0 blocks, leading Gulf Shores to a 39-2 season.


There's another game where he took a bunch of threes and made a bunch also. Rebounds may be overinflated if he played against schools that were as small as his sounds.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Hold_Another_Dra-141779-41.html


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Reep said:


> Here's some confirmation dug up on nba.com
> 
> 
> 
> There's another game where he took a bunch of threes and made a bunch also. Rebounds may be overinflated if he played against schools that were as small as his sounds.



Still nothing states he shot 60% from 3's. I think that is facetious.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

tlong said:


> Still nothing states he shot 60% from 3's. I think that is facetious.


not trying to be an ***, but facetious(playfully jocular) or fictitious(imaginary,based on fiction)?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

tlong said:


> Still nothing states he shot 60% from 3's. I think that is facetious.


I'm not a Green homer, but for the four games we have data on, he was 15/24 from 3pt range. That is 63% with a reasonable sample of shots. I don't think 60% for the season sounds facetious [for you DrewFix].


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> I'm not a Green homer, but for the four games we have data on, he was 15/24 from 3pt range. That is 63% with a reasonable sample of shots. I don't think 60% for the season sounds facetious [for you DrewFix].



big difference between 4 games and an entire season....There is no way he could keep up pace with the length of a season shooting at that clip....And I'm not sure where this rumor that he shot 60% during his high school games came from but I haven't seen any kind of proof to back it up...


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> not trying to be an ***, but facetious(playfully jocular) or fictitious(imaginary,based on fiction)?



I should have said fictitious, but facetious would work as well.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> big difference between 4 games and an entire season....There is no way he could keep up pace with the length of a season shooting at that clip....And I'm not sure where this rumor that he shot 60% during his high school games came from but I haven't seen any kind of proof to back it up...


In high school there are only about 12-15 games in a season. The above sample is two from the beginning and two from the end. In all four games he shot well with his worst being 2/5. That sure looks like a reasonable sample to me. I'm not saying 60% is completely accurate for the season, just that it is likely given the games that have been published.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> In high school there are only about 12-15 games in a season. The above sample is two from the beginning and two from the end. In all four games he shot well with his worst being 2/5. That sure looks like a reasonable sample to me. I'm not saying 60% is completely accurate for the season, just that it is likely given the games that have been published.



wasn't there a quote that said his team was something like 39-2 or some horse hockey?



> Last season at Gulf Shores Academy (TX), Green averaged 28 points, 13 rebounds and six blocks during a 39-2 season.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> wasn't there a quote that said his team was something like 39-2 or some horse hockey?


It looks like his previous year he played about 30 games and last year at Gulf Shores about 40. These must be basketball schools, because no school around where I live plays that many games.

Some more info though:



> "He's a blessing in disguise. He's one of those guys who wants to learn. He's so concentrated on developing his game and he's been asking me about what he needs to work on. And whatever you tell him to do, he'll do it." -Gulf Shores Coach Ken Williams


and 



> Rivals’ recruiting director Tim Watts said, “When we told him he was No. 1, he said he was in the gym hitting the weights and trying to put on 15 pounds. His work ethic is going to take him places.”


on the other hand



> His sophomore year, a friend of his on the team died and some guys on the team got hurt. He got his chance and ended up being first team all-district. But then he and his coach had differences, so he transferred to Gulf Shores Academy.


link


----------

